# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Impotentie?

## FPtje

Hallo ik ben nu onderhand 14 jaar, maar ik zit met een groot probleem.
Ik kan hem niet goed stijf krijgen... als hij op zijn "stijfst" is dan staat hij ongeveer zo: ( zo wanhopig, heb even een schets gemaakt in paint.)
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...87353008889282

Het ergste is: ik heb hem nog nooit "rechtop" gehad. Mijn ouders weten er nog niet van, mijn broer wel... maar die denkt dat het geen probleem is.


Groeit dit recht? Moet ik aan de medicijnen?
In ieder geval ga ik het wel aan mijn ouders vertellen :Frown:

----------


## Tazaa

ik denk dat je nog even moet wachten tot je wat ouder bent, komt vast allemaal goed :-)

----------


## Four Roses

Je bent nog jong en "onvolgroeid". Waarschijnlijk komt het vanzelf goed. Als je je toch nog zorgen maakt zou ik naar de huisarts of het ggd gaan.
Succes

----------

